# Property Websites for Vancouver Island



## canadaherewecome (May 4, 2008)

Hi 

We are planning to move to Victoria Island Canada and would welcome any suggestions anyone may have on good property websites.

Thanks


----------



## cbelanger82 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi, 

You can try royallepage.ca or remax.ca. Their is definitely a lot more but those are probably the 2 biggest real estate agents in Canada.

Cheers,


----------



## cbelanger82 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi, 

You could try:

remax.ca

or

royallepage.ca

Cheers and good luck


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Take a look at the website for the Vancouver Sun Vancouver Sun . Like many big city newspapers, they have a pretty extensive and searchable property section. (Click on "homes" and it takes you to an all-Canada site that lists both for sale and for rent listings.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

